
XVA1 – FPGA based synthesizer updated - johnnythunder
https://www.futur3soundz.com/da-blog
======
johnnythunder
The latest release candidate for the XVA1 FPGA synthesizer has been released.
It offers a 32 voice virtual analog synthesizer.

